# Couple more done



## u.p.trapper (Dec 20, 2004)

This is my first trout my 5 year old daughter caught it.
















Here is my 3rd attempt at a perch,had some odd colors.
































If you get tired of the picks let me know.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking good!! I don't do much in the way of fish so I can't give you really good critiques. On the perch the pectoral fin should be closer to the body and not spread quite so much. Here are a couple pics that can be used for your next projects!!


----------

